# Rescue Puppies



## Mari B (Oct 29, 2007)

Who would I contact about the puppies that were rescued in OR? 
I would like to find out if one of the two older puppies is available and if so, if they allow out of state adoption. 

Thanks,
Mari


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Why not send a private message to the person who was the original poster, plenty pets 20. I don't know what their process is, but I'm sure she can steer you in the right direction.

If you are interested in a rescue in another part of the country, why not contact Northcentral Maltese Rescue in Racine, Wisconsin. Someone indicated that they have more rescue dogs than I would have guessed from their petfinder listings.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Edie Gobbi will be posting after dinner. She is the one you need to contact. :thumbsup:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi, Yes the dogs in Oregon are AMA rescue's. We dont ship dogs in cargo, but if you are interested in one of the dogs, you could fly and take one home with you in the plane. You can go to the AMA web site and click on rescue and fill out the adoption questionaire and e-mail to me. The only other thing we would need is to find someone to do the home visit. I hope this answers your questions. We would be happy to have you adopt one of our rescues. You can e-mail me privately if you have any other questions. [email protected]


----------



## MozartsMom (Jan 15, 2006)

*Maltese rescue puppy -Crissy*

SCMR (www.scmradoption.com) has a cute female puppy about 9 months old, named Crissy. I am fostering her & she is oh so very sweet. Owner had financial problems & had to move where they could not take her. Crissy is very good with her house manners & weighs about 7 pounds. She is all puppy, but really loves to snuggle too. Very easy to love this little girl. But puppies take a lot of energy!:blush: I tend to forget that... 

Mary D in Chattanooga


----------

